

Lumawake crowdfunds cool anti-alarm clock — but not on Kickstarter - ccamrobertson
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/19/lumawake-crowdfunds-cool-anti-alarm-clock-but-not-on-kickstarter/

======
eps
I think these guys need a reality check. They are at $149 and their direct
competitor is the Sleep Cycle app. It is really well done, retails at $1 and,
most importantly, does most of what's actually useful from their list. What's
left is a physical form and a coffee pot integration. Is it really worth $148?

<http://www.sleepcycle.com/>

~~~
jd1151
That is all fine and dandy, but you're not taking into account recent news of
data leaking in iOS 6 (which has been fixed, for now, I know). 150 bucks to
theoretically optimize my sleep schedule, without a wifi signal into my brain
for 8 hours.

That being said, I was a sleep cycle user. I lost faith when I let the app run
overnight on a table across the room and it graphed my sleep.. I checked USGS
for earthquakes, but no dice.

~~~
eps
I did the same one, but the graph I got was flat, as expected.

------
mberning
This stuff kills me. Promise a bunch of gee-whiz features that are only going
to 'work' in the most charitable sense of the word, then bloviate about your
attention to detail, passion, and craftsmanship. It's done so much nowadays
it's cheap. I can very quickly think of a number of ways that this thing
cannot possibly track your sleep patterns passively and accurately. At that
point it's a glorified glow in the dark dock.

~~~
lumawake
Thanks for the comment, we actually get this question quite frequently. Its
natural to think we are selling snake oil, but contrary to your statement our
product works very well and in-fact is equally or more accurate then most
products on the market. The cheap apps that you can download do a good job but
are notorious for false triggers due to the iPhone's accelerometer
sensitivity. Not to mention it will pick up motion of your partner and can be
easily knocked off the bed. We make no claims to have medical grade sleep
device, something like the Zeo may be more accurate but frankly I just don't
understand why anyone would wear something on their head while they sleep.

Above all we wanted to create a product that was fun to use and would help
shed light onto your sleeping patterns.

~~~
mberning
What you say here, and what is alluded to in the video are quite different.

------
huayhuash
Open API is exciting. Gradual increase in brightness exciting if it is bright
enough to really wake me up. I wonder how it compares to, say, a 15w bedside
lamp.

I am not one to get excited about docks but this certainly has my curiosity
piqued. Wish these guys the best if for no other reason to continue to push
the envelope on these type of projects. Love the fact I would not be charged
until product ships--that to me is one of the biggest non-starters for KS
projects that are clearly just pre-sales.

------
radicality
How does this look for motion, whether I'm in deep or light sleep ? Does it
have some kind of camera, or an external accelerometer ?

~~~
shaaaaawn
It uses IR sensors and an internal processor to sense sleep motions

~~~
vitovito
Actigraphy?

